
Snippet?? App Facilitates Social and Business Opportunities Right Around You - joannabellatrix
The Snippet?? iOS app is an on-location socializing &amp; networking tool to find people around you and make valuable social &amp; business connections without working an entire room or leaving it to chance. Approach &amp; engage in in-person conversations with confidence using common interests as an icebreaker.  With Snippet??, you don&#x27;t have to waste time trying to work an entire room to try and find people with common professions, social hobbies, interests, or networking goals (ie find an engineer, an investor, a fellow salsa dancer).  You never know what valuable opportunity or connection you could make with someone at the same venue.  Now Snippet?? shows you and encourages in-person interaction, where the real connections are made.  It all starts with a conversation.<p>About:  Founded in October 2018.  Currently only in the Apple app store, with Android &amp; mobile web versions soon to follow.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;snippetconvos<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;angel.co&#x2F;snippet-4
======
phoenix9
I like the idea of being able to network but not necessarily sharing my
profile with everyone, is their a way to protect my privacy while still being
able to network?

